# Killer icicles kill 5 injure 147



## faceplant (Mar 26, 2010)

'Falling icicles and ice blocks have killed five people and injured 147 in St Petersburg following Russia's coldest winter in 30 years.........

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...511235/Killer-icicles-terrorise-Russians.html


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Mar 27, 2010)

faceplant said:


> 'Falling icicles and ice blocks have killed five people and injured 147 in St Petersburg following Russia's coldest winter in 30 years.........
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...511235/Killer-icicles-terrorise-Russians.html



when i was in a ski house on spring hill rd off rt 4 the owner would hire a guy to get the 2-4feet of ice off the roof....all cars were in the street & these ice sheets were huge, heavy & dangerous....


----------

